# peeing when greeting



## dmwhitman (Jan 16, 2010)

Our little Louix just gets so excited when someone comes home..he looses control and squirts everywhere..what to do? We have tried ignoring him untill we think he is calm, but it doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most puppies will grow out of it. 
When you ignore him does he still urinate immediately or does that mean when you say hello later he urinates?


----------



## dmwhitman (Jan 16, 2010)

He won't urinate if you don't speak to him..but as soon as you do..look out!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You can try a couple of things. When you have company put him outside. Also tell visitors not to talk to him when they come in the house.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amber used to do that but she outgrew it. Emily used to do it a lot but only once in a great while,if she's really excited. We just try not to pick her up when she gets real excited..


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

How long are you ignoring him? What is his potty schedule like?


----------



## dmwhitman (Jan 16, 2010)

He is wee-wee pad trained and never does it with me, just everyone else. I am the one always with him and the one he prefers, yet I can go out all day, come home, and he won't urinate. As soon as anyone else comes in the house he will urinate as soon as anyone says boo to him.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Have them completely ignore him for 10 minutes. If you can take him to go potty so he can empty his bladder. Once all is calm allow the guest to toss him cookies or a favorite toy but no eye contact and no talking directly to him. The more people you have come and do this, the better! He'll get use to it and it will also fade as he ages.


----------



## dmwhitman (Jan 16, 2010)

okay..thank you so much for your help. :ThankYou:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

HHAHAHHAH Nelson just started doing this to my BOYFRIEND!!! Not my mom, dad, or myself. Even though he'll like jump straight up the air, act like he hasn't seen you in 20 years when you come home. He's never tinkled on any of us.

But my boyfriend who comes over only once a week, he's done it like 2 or 3 times now. He'll come in, Nelson is so excited, my boyfriend picks him up and he squirts a little. I was like what did you do squeeze him??? I'm glad I'm seeing someone else experience this, and it isn't just my boyfriend or my dog hahah. I hope or assume they outgrow this?

Now he just doesn't pick him up right away, that seemed to work this past weekend. No squirts!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Im not much help here but thankfully floee has grown out of it. She just turned out the end of last month and is say she stopped about 10 months? Fingers crossed yours will too


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bitsy did it when we first got her. She's 7 months now and hasn't done it for the past 2 months or so (thank god).


----------



## dmwhitman (Jan 16, 2010)

I hope he does grow out of it..yesterday I came home and just sat down, didn't look at him or anything and when I got up I looked down where he was sitting and there was a puddle...and I'm the one he doesn't do this to...:blink:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

He is still young.....I truly believe if you implement the suggestions here, he will gain more control in time and eventually this will be a non-issue. Hang in there.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

dmwhitman said:


> I hope he does grow out of it..yesterday I came home and just sat down, didn't look at him or anything and when I got up I looked down where he was sitting and there was a puddle...and I'm the one he doesn't do this to...:blink:


Dogs that do not learn to hold their urine or potty on a schedule tend to have more trouble with bladder control than those that do.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I would get a cheap shower curtain liner and wee wee pads to line the entryway and stock up on "Urine Gone" ( with the black light)until he outgrows this phase or improves the control LOL

Sorry, I have never had a dog do thisbut I am sure that the other posters have steered you in the right direction.


----------



## setell (Oct 10, 2009)

I got this problem but just for 1 particular friend and nobody else. It seems Charlie loves him more than he loves his daddy or mommy :smcry: Charlie never really pee when we had company till he met our friend in December. Since then if he came over Charlie goes like totally insane. For the last visit we tried ignoring him for 30 mins without success, me calming him down with no success, sectioning him off with no success etc. We had to put him in his crate as he NEVER pee's there. It's his sacred place (thank god). Do you guys malt's have a special person/guest they just love to death? I also find it funny how Charlie will do anything our friend asks :blink:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

tee hee hee...My sweety Tweety has this very problem ONLY with me...Tweety now lives with my mother, but when our family visits 'Grandma's house' --- Tweety hears us pulling into the driveway and then she starts getting really excited...

Tweety then pee's as soon as she see's me even if I ignore her or wait to greet her...she'll squeek and whine and pee, then hop and squeel and whine some more and pee...My mom's feelings are hurt that Tweety only does this when I come over, as she interpret's this as Tweety loving me as her original mommy...

We now call my mom as we get close and ask my folks to put Tweety in the back yard so that she can pee all over the yard instead of the house...

Tweety, btw, has amazing bladder control and only potty's 3 times a day plus has the ability to hold it for over 8 hours when she doesn't have a place to potty.

All potty habits go out the window when our family visits grandma's house, thus we are not as welcome...but we still go to let Cosettia play with Tweety and to get Tweety kisses...a little pee on my clothes each time -- well I love Tweety THAT MUCH!!!

I hope your sweet baby and our sweety Tweety grow out of it, as the others suggest...


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

It's called Pup-pee love!


----------



## dmwhitman (Jan 16, 2010)

Finally no more peeing!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

so having guests ignore him for 10 minutes helped?
or what tip helped you the most? :blush:

One of my moms chihuahuas does this and it makes me feel terrible because then nobody wants to pick him up.


----------



## dmwhitman (Jan 16, 2010)

*stopped peeing*

I think it was ignoring him that worked. I also put him in his crate when people are coming over untill they have been in the house for a while..then I let him out. He is used to them in the house by then and isn't so excited.


----------



## dmwhitman (Jan 16, 2010)

she is tooo cute!!


----------

